# Coffee Compass = High quality service!



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi!

If you've read some of my posts you'll know that I'm new to espresso and am having difficulty trying to identify what my personal tastes are.

I've read on the forums about a chap called Richard at Coffee Compass being helpful so I emailed him about the beans/blends I have tried from different companies and my abbreviated tasting notes on each and asked for his advice.

He got back to me quite promptly and proposed to put together a pack for me of different coffees and different roast levels to try and identify where my tastes lie. He also confirmed my suspicions that I do not like higher acidity brighter coffees so we will work around that.

This tailored level of service is remarkable and a relief to my growing frustration.

So, credit where credit is due.

I echo the praise I've read on these forums to Richard at Coffee Compass and would recommend getting in touch with him.

Looking forward to my tailored selection of beans!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's what Richard does. A very helpful & knowledgeable guy.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

This is fantastic and all for not too much more than supermarket stale beans...

good luck with your pack...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats this nonsense I hear....a roaster who is willing to roast the same bean different ways.........what an amazing idea!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Whats this nonsense I hear....a roaster who is willing to roast the same bean different ways.........what an amazing idea!


Square mile do this too...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder why all roasters do not do this.....makes you wonder if they know what they are missing. Perhaps the roaster is just not up to scratch?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Richard is a great guy. I have spoken to him many times and have taken his advice on more than one occasion. Brighton Lanes is my coffee of choice at the moment. Wonderful.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote for Richard! Excellent service and a really nice guy. I'm on his Java Jampit Estate SO at the moment and loving it.


----------



## MaryM (Feb 18, 2015)

Hear hear, Richard rocks!

Always ready to give advice even to a newbie, and seems to genuinely care about the customers. Ridiculous that this stands out as much as it does, but great for him.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have only had great coffee from this mob. I'm currently enjoying the Nicaraguan Maragogype beans. Recommend these to the , full bodied, low acidity fans who enjoy a long chocolatey finish. My kind of coffee...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

TBH all the staff are very helpful.

Great service and always a nice little taster freebie included,well up to now.


----------

